# General Skeeter Pee



## Giuseppe (Sep 30, 2010)

What the heck is skeeter pee?


----------



## Julie (Sep 30, 2010)

a lemon wine. Lon the creator of Skeeter Pee has a website if you want a lot of detail. www.skeeterpee.com

It is made using a yeast slurry (this is the lees left over from the first racking of a previous wine) and using lemon concentrate.

It is good and a great summer drink.


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 30, 2010)

Julie said:


> a lemon wine. Lon the creator of Skeeter Pee has a website if you want a lot of detail. www.skeeterpee.com
> 
> It is made using a yeast slurry (this is the lees left over from the first racking of a previous wine) and using lemon concentrate.
> 
> It is good and a great summer drink.



very refreshing, and i've even used it as a mixer...
on my 3rd batch and got an "experimental" slurry in the fridge for batch no. 4!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 30, 2010)

Giuseppe said:


> What the heck is skeeter pee?



Giuseppe, Run Now and don't look back! Once you start a skeeter pee you'll be making many at a time and you won't be able to make it fast enough. Plus sooooo many flavors.
There's Rugular Lemon, Grape, Apple, Cranberry, Peach and the list goes on and on.

Next time you rack a wine off it's lees try it using the slurry or start one from scratch.


----------



## non-grapenut (Sep 30, 2010)

If I dont have a primary open, I freeze the slurry in a ziploc bag for future use. I have used the slurry not only with lemon concentrate, but also with lime concentrate and to start hard iced tea. It gives the tea a little back flavor of whatever the original wine was. It's a great idea to make something for you to drink while all your other 'good' stuff is aging. It's a good way to reuse yeast, too. But only use it one more time...the yeast get exhausted after that 2nd run and can add off-flavors to your pee.


----------



## kdubler (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a Cab Franc Ice WIne going right now that I'm going to have to rack in a few days. Would that be ok for Skeeter Pee??


----------



## Wade E (Sep 30, 2010)

That would do just fine.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 30, 2010)

non-grapenut said:


> I have used the slurry (...) to start hard iced tea.



Please elaborate...I have a slurry sleeping in the frige, ice tea is my favorite drink!!!


----------



## Giuseppe (Sep 30, 2010)

Veeeeery interesting!! I have only made red and white wine and I have only been making it one way. I'm learnig to expand my horizons. I have interest in starting a kit wine... Any suggestiongs on a light, sweet red? Also all this skeeter pee talk has me expanding into that relm of excitment. I do loooove lemons, teas, limoncello anything like that. So this pee seems riiiight up my alley! You guys mention "slurry" are you refering to the sediment at the bottom after primary?


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 30, 2010)

Giuseppe said:


> You guys mention "slurry" are you refering to the sediment at the bottom after primary?



yes what it is


----------



## Giuseppe (Sep 30, 2010)

How much slurry do you need to Start a batch?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Sep 30, 2010)

I have heard people mention that they have made Skeeter Pee with as little slurry as was left from a gallon ferment, and some people just used a yeast "starter" (re-hydrated and active) and some have just pitched the yeast.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 1, 2010)

Giuseppe,
There's a FAQ section on the website that will answer some of your questions. Have a look and let me know how you Pee turns out. 

http://www.skeeterpee.com/Skeeter_Pee/FAQ.html


----------



## Andy419 (Oct 1, 2010)

I use a yeast starter from cherry or raspberry juice concentrate. Once finished, I put a "glug glug" of Trader Joe's Cherry Cider in an empty 20 oz Snapple bottle and fill the rest with my SP. Freeze, then pack up the cooler and head out (to the pool in summer). Drink as a slushy as it defrosts! AWESOME! The only thing I drank all summer (besides wine, of course)!

THANKS AGAIN LON -- You have started a revolution!


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 1, 2010)

My 1st skeeter pee is almost ready to stabilise and clear...I can't wait to taste it! 
Do you guys let this stuff age or drink it right away?

BTW Here's my labels for the skeeter pee:


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Oct 1, 2010)

i drink it right away.
don't think it will get much better with age (didn't make it that far, LOL)
maybe 1-2 weeks in bottle i only say this because the last ones that i drank were a little better that the first ones. of course, this might be because i know that they are almost gone.

i have 2 bottles put back for a camping trip this weekend. cannot wait.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 1, 2010)

Everyone is soooo right. this stuff doesn't last long when your friends know you have it. I don't even label all the bottles anymore. I have even put some in 1 gallon juice bottles. I'm on my 10th batch since starting this early summer. (although Lon has imposed a ten gallon per year limit)

I have always had good luck not using a slurry and pitching a Lavin EC 1118 yeast. However after one attempt at a slurry from one of those batches and being unsuccessful (I think I may have screwed up) I have a pee in secondary...#9...which I used a Bluerberry Melomel Slurry and had great fermentation quickly. It almost looks like pink lemonade. I am now convinced that a slurry is the way to go if you have it. 

Right now I am debating whether to use to Bluberry slurry or a Muscadine Noble slurry on batch number ten. I have to decide tonight as it's been 48 hours since started.

Steve


----------



## ellijaywinemaker (Oct 1, 2010)

question do you really need a yeast slurry or can I just use a good yeast.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 1, 2010)

ellijaywinemaker said:


> question do you really need a yeast slurry or can I just use a good yeast.



You can try just yeast, or make a starter in water+sugar


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have had success using Lavin EC1118. Just make sure you stir the must 2 to 3 times a day then pitch then yeast after 48 hours. just sprinkle on the top after stirring really well. Keep stirring 2 to 3 times a day and follow Lon's recipe. remember Pee likes alot of O2.


----------



## closetwine (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a batch in primary that I started with a starter. I used Red Star Cort De Blanc, and basically added lemon a little at a time so I didn't shock the yeast. Got the last bit of lemon in today and it's bubbling on.... CAN"T WAIT. (I'm a Skeeter Pee virgin!)


----------



## Sirs (Oct 1, 2010)

wife is not sure what to call hers she has a batch of (lime pee?) going it was fresh lime juice and simple syrup it's going really good took a day or so but it's going to town now we added a small batch of cherry to it so maybe it can be bloody skeeter pee? LOL


----------



## closetwine (Oct 1, 2010)

Sirs said:


> bloody skeeter pee? LOL



That's a pleasant thought... but at least it sounds good (cherry not name)!


----------



## jtstar (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a slurry from a three gallon batch of gooseberry wine and I want to try a skeeter pee my question is as follows first of all when I made this wine I didn't have any type of stainer bag to put my fruit in so the slurry that I have has all the must in it can I use this to make a skeeter pee not knowing this I put that in a gallon bag and froze it until I found out 
Jack


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 7, 2010)

jtstar said:


> I have a slurry from a three gallon batch of gooseberry wine and I want to try a skeeter pee my question is as follows first of all when I made this wine I didn't have any type of stainer bag to put my fruit in so the slurry that I have has all the must in it can I use this to make a skeeter pee not knowing this I put that in a gallon bag and froze it until I found out
> Jack



I would think you'd be alright doing that. The only hazzard I can think of is the gooseberry seeds are likely in the slurry. If they have a bitter taste, that could be transferred to your Skeeter Pee. Another thing to consider is that gooseberries have lots of pectin. You might want to dose your batch with pectic enzyme to be safe.


----------



## jtstar (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks Minnesotamaker I have about 3/4 of a gallon bag in the freezer which I would like to turn into a five gallon batch of skeeter pee how much pectic enzyme do you think you would add to it. jtstar


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 8, 2010)

jtstar said:


> Thanks Minnesotamaker I have about 3/4 of a gallon bag in the freezer which I would like to turn into a five gallon batch of skeeter pee how much pectic enzyme do you think you would add to it. jtstar



I would treat the whole batch with a 1/4 to 1/2 tsp per gallon.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 8, 2010)

Lon I read your blog about skeeter pee. Very nice. I see you drop a slice of lemon in each bottle. How long does that last? meaning does it shrival up or change color.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 8, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Lon I read your blog about skeeter pee. Very nice. I see you drop a slice of lemon in each bottle. How long does that last? meaning does it shrival up or change color.



The lemon slice is added at the time of serving. When you squeeze the slice in, it leaves a trace of fresh lemon juice on the mouth of the bottle, and that first swig is


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey can we salt the rim of the glass too?

I put all of my skeeter pee in the 750ml bottles. Guess I could do the same to it.

You guys and gals are the best!


----------



## jakromm (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi guys, I just found this forum today. I started my first batch of Cabernet 2 days ago using a bucket of juice from California. This sounds very interesting but I wanted to know if I will really have any slurry to do this with? Since this is my first time I really dont know what I have at the bottom of my bucket right now, but I'm assuming this only applies to people who have crushed grapes themselves and have a lot of sedement?


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 11, 2010)

jakromm said:


> Hi guys, I just found this forum today. I started my first batch of Cabernet 2 days ago using a bucket of juice from California. This sounds very interesting but I wanted to know if I will really have any slurry to do this with? Since this is my first time I really dont know what I have at the bottom of my bucket right now, but I'm assuming this only applies to people who have crushed grapes themselves and have a lot of sedement?



No this works with any kind of wine, even kits...you just use the thicker stuff at the bottom of your primary fermentor 
Good luck!


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 11, 2010)

Big Jeff is right. Try to use the slurry from the primary. It doesn't take much only a cup or so as the yeast will multiply anyway if temp is correct. SP will take on the color/flavor of the host slurry so me mindedfull of what slurry you are using. I would suggest you visit http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8569 as Lon is the man


----------

